# Are breech babies more painful to carry while pregnant?



## beaconlighthero (May 3, 2004)

I'm just curious.

My ds was not breech when I had him and the pregnancy was great, I loved being pregnant.

but,

dd was breech and I was uncomfortable throughout practicly the entire pregnancy, I was kind of relieved when they took her at 8 months, plus I really wanted to hold her and love on her.

What do you think?


----------



## yoga (May 1, 2002)

I have no idea. I'm pretty sure #3 was breech, since they had me trying to stand on my head to move him around while I was in labor (ouch!), but I didn't have extra pain or anything during the pregnancy.


----------



## NoHiddenFees (Mar 15, 2002)

Dunno if it's a generally true or not, but I'm almost 39 weeks and the baby just turned about a week ago. Prior to this, I had excruciating pubic symphasis (sp?) pain for 7 or 8 weeks. I'm certainly carrying higher now than I was a week ago.


----------



## veganmamma (Sep 10, 2002)

dd was breech for some time and she was quite pleasant to cart around.


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

Both of mine were breech until about 36 weeks or so. I didn't have pain. Maybe I would have if they had stayed breech, I don't know.


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

Years ago an older woman told me that she knew her son was breech because whenever he kicked, she felt it in her leg or in her bladder or lower abdomen. Also, she told me that the head was up in her ribcage and hurt!

She kept telling the doctor that she knew the baby was "different", and he just put her off.

When it came time to deliver the baby, the baby presented sacrum first, and the doctor was taken by surprise. Her son suffered some brain damage because of this dufus doctor who would not listen to his patient.

This was back in the 1950's; I do not know how he could have been surprised since even if he did not want to listen to her concerns, he probably ordered an X-ray as they did in those days.


----------



## cmili (May 27, 2004)

My ds was breeech till they turned him at 36 weeks. He didn't get really uncomfortable to carry till after they turned him. Although I did find sleeping more comfortable before the turn.


----------



## ilovebeingamom (Jan 1, 2002)

My ds was footling breech, and I think was more comfortable to carry. I did feel most of the kicks down on my bladder, but they were more squirms than anything. I didn't feel out of breath, etc, and didn't have any back pain.

This little girl is head down (yea!), but her butt is up under my ribs, and I can't bend over hardly at all. I also feel much more discomfort in my tailbone area this time. Although, I am happy that she is head down, and don't want to give her any vibes that might make her change her mind! I love her being head down, hear that girly girl?


----------



## root*children (Mar 22, 2004)

I had a footling breech as well and had a most pleasant pregnancy (except for the dreaded birth part







: )


----------



## Mom2baldie (Oct 29, 2002)

In my experience, having had a breech babe (DS-#1), then a vertex (DD-#2), breech babies are not more painful to carry. I tend to think it has more to do with the number of pregnancies you are on, because everything with my daughter was more uncomfortable than with my son.

I could have gone on being pregnant with Riley forever, but with Paityn I started having a lot of discomfort around 36 weeks, that continued until it was PAIN at 38 weeks. She was born at 38.5 weeks so luckily I didnt have to deal with it for too long.

So far, with this pregnancy, I feel wonderful (and my baby is head down at the moment)!


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

dd was frank breech and her head was tucked under my ribs. I didn't have an discomfort in the last trimester at all. I didn't get any big kicks because of her position either. Mostly bladder and cervix kicks is what I felt.


----------



## tammylc (Apr 4, 2004)

DD was breech and I had a very comfortable pregnancy - as others have said, I could have gone on being pregnant forever.


----------



## beaconlighthero (May 3, 2004)

:


----------



## mother4good (Mar 16, 2003)

My 3d was breech. I thought she was more comfy to carry since her little head up there was smaller than when her brothers had feet and bottoms in my ribs and were kicking me in the guts. We had her turned through Webster and once she did, she engaged. That is when the pain began. Pubic symphasis, sacrum, lower back, etc. It was not fun being scared she wouldn't turn, but aside from that, I think I liked that better! HTH.


----------



## ~lapetitesirene~ (Aug 6, 2003)

Well..so far this one is breech at 351/2 weeks...starting to get a bruised feeling where her head is.(above my umbilicus.

dd #1 was breech also and my ribs were very sore-as her head rested under them for months.


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

My dd was breech- persistantly, for 44 weks. She would push up into my ribcage alot. One time she punched me I htink, and I was in horrible painfor a few days.
Towards the (very long)end, I felt alot of pressure down there.Alot. And it felt like she did riverdance on my bladder. She was footling, so I think she must have been wiggling her foot around and causing me alot of pain that way.








My ds was not breech- he turned at 34 weeks. I did get a few more stretch marks from his head being highup before he turned, but he was alot easier to tote around. He was big though-9 pounds, 8 ounces, so towards the end he got pretty heavy and I felt like i was going to crack open sometimes.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

My daughter turned breech at 39 weeks; before that, her face was on my tailbone which was really painful. After she turned, I lost my balance and felt like I couldn't breathe when I sat down because her head was up in my ribcage a lot of the time. I had a really hard time walking because she was up much higher than she had been, and kept standing on my cervix (double footling). It wasn't more painful, and my tailbone felt a lot better, but it was different discomforts.


----------

